# If you had to use only one chisel to make a bowl, what would it be?



## manbuckwal (Jul 25, 2015)

I would like to buy a chisel for making bowls, preferably only one ............ What style and brand would you recommend ? Thanks !


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 25, 2015)

Gregs..... @woodtickgreg 
The half inch round. I love mine....


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 25, 2015)

Your talking hand chisels right?


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 25, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Your talking hand chisels right?



Yes, a hand chisel to be used on my little lathe lol


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 25, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Gregs..... @woodtickgreg
> The half inch round. I love mine....



Carbide ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 25, 2015)

Moved ya to general wood turning discussion to avoid confusion...


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 25, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Moved ya to general wood turning discussion to avoid confusion...



I'll still be confused.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 25, 2015)

I dont turn many bowls anymore but when I do I use a 1/2" Thompson bowl gouge u shape.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 25, 2015)

For me, it would have to be the Doug Thompson 1/2" V-flute bowl gouge ... LINK

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Jul 25, 2015)

Well, depending on bowl size, it would be either my 1/2" or 5/8" swept back grind D-way bowl gouge. The Thompson would be a close second.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 25, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> For me, it would have to be the Doug Thompson 1/2" V-flute bowl gouge ... LINK



Ditto. The whole U versus V thing doesn't seem to make much difference... I think it has a lot to do with what tools you learn on.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 26, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Carbide ?


Yep....
http://woodbarter.com/threads/1-2-full-size-round-carbide-insert-finishing-chisel.12982/

He's out of em at the moment till his shop gets up n running but I think it's a great deal if you're not in dire need of one right now.
Plus you get to make your own handle!

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## elnino (Jul 26, 2015)

I would get at 5/8 Ellsworth powered metal bowl gouge by crown.

Now I love the value and quality of Thompson tools but their u and v shapes aren't quite as nice as the true parabolic shape of the crown.

I wish Thompson had parabolic flutes but they don't at this time.

5/8 diameter can make tiny 3inch bowls up to 20inch deep popcorn or nat edge bowls

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## MikeMD (Jul 31, 2015)

Thompson's 1/2" bowl gouge. Well, I suppose for a midi/mini I would get that. I LOVE my 5/8", and use that for everything from a 6" bowl to a 28" bowl.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Aug 2, 2015)

Although I've only turned a bowl and a pencil cup, I'm loving my round carbide cutter from @woodtickgreg.
It's got to where the only 2 tools I use are the round and square tools from him.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 2, 2015)

I've got a 1/2 inch sorby bowl gouge I love BUT if you are starting from scratch might want to consider a carbide tool from Greg (Just as good as the EWT carbides and a lot cheaper)

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## Horatio (Aug 4, 2015)

Right now, I'd go with a round carbide. Once I hone my sharpening skills some more (see what I did there?) I'll probably go with a smallish gouge. I get quite a bit of mileage out of a Sorby 1/4" gouge I use. Keeping a consistent edge is a pain but I have a new grinding wheel on the way and plans for a jig floating around my head.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeMD (Aug 4, 2015)

Speaking of sharpening, the Wolverine Varigrind is as close to fool proof as you can get for repeatable bowl gouge (and roughing gouge) profiles. WELL worth the money. And while you are at it, get a CBN wheel. No white powder everywhere, stays the same diameter (as opposed to getting smaller and smaller the more you use it), and you never have to re-dress the wheel to keep it flat. Again, WELL worth the money.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------

